# Type F I vs. II



## koreancuber (Jun 23, 2010)

F-ii is really popular (probably the most), but f-i (blue) is said to be really good.

Which cube do you prefer, and why??


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 23, 2010)

Where can you buy the Blue F-I?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 23, 2010)

i voted for F1, because the F2 doesn't have pink.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 23, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Where can you buy the Blue F-I?



http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=96


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 23, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i voted for F1, because the F2 doesn't have pink.



I would like to point out that the blue F-1 does not come in pink....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 23, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i voted for F1, because the F2 doesn't have pink.
> ...



I'd like to point out that F1 originally comes in black, white, and Pink.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 23, 2010)

jesus, 11:1? have you guys tried the f-i blue?


----------



## shelley (Jun 23, 2010)

I prefer the feel of the F-I, but I don't like how I would need a new one every few months.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 23, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



But he is asking blue f-1 vs f-2 soo saying it comes in pink is not a reason.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a blue FI and a black FII, but I have to agree, the FI didn't quite feel as nice as the FII. It also helps that black cubes are black which helps my recognition.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 23, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



STFU. It's a reason if he wants it to be a reason.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 23, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Where can you buy the Blue F-I?


a cheaper way to get the blue F I


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 23, 2010)

I got a white F I over a year ago, and its still one of the best cubes that I own. It's smoother than any other cube that I've tried.

My F II didn't feel that great right out of the box, but after breaking it in some, it felt a lot better, and became my favorite cube. But, after having used my F II for a while, it seems like its not as good as it used to be, and I'm starting to prefer my F I again.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 23, 2010)

Where all can you find FI anyway?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 23, 2010)

okay, how many of the 15 of you people tried the f-i?


----------



## 0xyg3n (Jun 23, 2010)

i prefer f2
cos, f2 plastic softer than f1 blue
and my eyes cannot accept other color than black for speed cubing, so i choose f2


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> okay, how many of the 15 of you people tried the f-i?



Me. As I said.

If I were the other people, which I'm not, what I would do would be to NOT vote on the poll if I hadn't tried both. 

Maybe they're all smart like me, and maybe they're not.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 23, 2010)

F-I


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 23, 2010)

have both my blue F-l was bad out of the box my F-ll not it was amazing but it wheres out a bit to fast


----------



## radmin (Jun 23, 2010)

I have had 4 FIs and I currently use the FII as my main speedcube

The FI sucks, the blue one had a glossier plastic making it better than the others. The difference was that it had lower friction and responded differently to lube. You could get it a little tighter than other colors. 

On like white for example, at decent tension the corners would rattle. The blue one could still be decent when tighter which reduced this problem (slightly). I bought all the FI's to do lube experiments. I regretted buying them because I never really got fond of them with any type of lube including blue.

FII on the other had was pure love out of the box. Everything about it is an upgrade in my opinion. It's different plastic, its thicker plastic, it's smoother, faster, doesn't lock, and the corners don't rattle.

I'd recommend the FII to anyone who wants to try a new type. You may not make it your main, but you definitely wont regret getting it.

I don't love everything about it. It's not crispy and the beveled edges make the cubies have a smaller surface area. These are ways that the FII is the same as FI.


----------

